# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Krateri misterioz në Peru!!!

## sam1r

*Krateri misterioz në Peru, është fillimi i një epoke që mund te sheh fundin e botës ndërmjet vitit 2012 dhe 2030*


*Diqka e quditshme ndodhi në Peru. Një objekt me flakë ra nga qielli. Banorët e tronditur than se ajo rënie u përcoll me një vrimë të freskët në tokë, që ishte më shumë se 60këmbë e gjerë, 15 këmbë e thellë, e mbushur me ujë të vluar dhe avuj të gazraave të dëmshme.
Zyrtarët lokalë konfirmuan nëpërmjet testeve, se një “meteorit shkëmbor” e krijoi kraterin. Por ekspertët e meteorëve anekënd botës nuk pajtohen.
Rusët e quajnë atë si një eksperiment luftarak të amerikanëve, që iu ka dalë nga kontrolli. Pu238 po përdoret si burim energjie per gjeneratën e re të satelitëve ushtarak Amerikan, që është shumë e vërtet. Dhe Pu238 mund ta bëjë ujin që të vlojë. Dhe gjithashtu ndriqon. Banorët local, në raportet e tyre të para thanë se uji gjithashtu ndriqonte. 
Uji ishte parë duke vluar në krater. Pu238  gjithashtu shkakton sëmundje rrezatimi, kur I përzier me pluhurin thithet brenda në organizëm. Shumë doktor lokal në Peru, raportuan për simptoma që dukeshin si të sëmundjeve nga rrezatimi.
Por diqka më tepër ndodhi. Krateri ka filluar të tkurret. Kjo është gjëja më e quditshme që është parë ndonjëher. Nuk është teknologji tokësore ajo që krijon dhe zhduk një krater. Si duket nuk është një satelit amerikan I rrëzuar poshtë, nga eksperimenti luftarak, siq pretendonte Pravda.
Sipas shumë mendimeve shkencore, është një UFO jashtëtoksore, që ka depërtuar sipërfaqen e tokës, për të ndërtuar bazë nën sipërfaqen kontinentale. Ata zakonisht për këtë e perdorin oqeanin. Por ndoshta kjo është hera e parë në historin moderne, që një UFO depërton sipërfaqen tokësore, në sy të të gjithëve.
Njerëzit panë një top të zjarrtë, që goditi tokën me një shpejtësi marramendëse. Qarqet shkencore mendojn se kjo do të vazhdoj të përsëritet rregullisht prej tash e tutje. Krateri I mistershëm Peruvian është fillimi I një epoke, që mund të sheh fundin e botës, siq e dim, brenda viteve 2012 dhe 2030.*

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...09_800x582.jpg
_Klikoni ne foto qe tju hapet me e madhe..!_

----------

